# Advice: Staying on PCB Near Little Sabine Bay



## marshall18 (Jun 20, 2018)

TLDR: I have a 9' pole and 6'6" pole. Staying on Pensacola Beach all week. How should i best utilize these two poles during low light conditions? Also is little Sabine bay even worth fishing?


I will be in town next week with family. Have been coming to PB for 40+ years with my family, but looking to do some surf fishing this time around.

I will be bringing a 6'6" spinning rod with 20lb. braid and a new 9' surf rod with 20 lb. flurocarbon with me. 

What would you recommend as my best use of these two set ups? Was planning on doing some low light fishing in the morning and evening when traffic is low. We are in the newish town homes that are on the beach.

Was thinking about putting one pole in the sand spike with a pompano rig and using the other for swim baits or top water. 

I fish almost exclusively catch and release so wouldn't mind targeting some bigger game vs focusing on pompano to eat. However never caught pompano so wouldn't mind targeting them either.

Also, is little sabine bay even worth fishing or not? We will have another family staying in a house on the bay, so will have access to the dock.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

To Clarify "PCB" to us is Panama City Beach.

You refer to Little Sabine, which is on P-Beach aka Pensacola Beach.


----------



## marshall18 (Jun 20, 2018)

Fixed it. Thanks



BananaTom said:


> To Clarify "PCB" to us is Panama City Beach.
> 
> You refer to Little Sabine, which is on P-Beach aka Pensacola Beach.


----------



## RfmTX (Jun 5, 2013)

How did your fishing go?


----------

